

Bing Maps at TED - snprbob86
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQzimblL3g8

======
snprbob86
The new Silverlight-based Bing Maps are absolutely incredible. This video also
includes a cool demo of Photosynth running off a _live_ video stream to the
browser. Augmented reality: here we come!

